
Watch This Freaky Gyro Cube Balance Perfectly, Defying Gravity - ot
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/12/balancing-cube/
======
ColinWright
For those who are interested, there are many sources for this story (and
related), giving different levels of detail, and making different claims. You
can see some of them here, although there are no comments on any of them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6949089)
(phys.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946928)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946485)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6946366)
(ethz.ch)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6945337)
(boingboing.net)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6943508)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942360)
(robohub.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942335)
(thetechblock.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941890)
(digg.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6941104)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5285021)
(robohub.org)

This one is different, but clearly related. And it has comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6494517)
(kurzweilai.net)

